# Rooskie Angus



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/04/certified-angus-beef-production-introduced-in-russia-2016-04-07/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=f99a076937-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-f99a076937-296641129


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Very interesting. Wonder how the Beef Checkoff works in Russia.... Probably about as well as it does here.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Reminds me of the US going to Brazil and showing them how to raise soybeans.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Reminds me of the US going to Brazil and showing them how to raise soybeans.


They are on the right track. Communism fell...

US on the other hand. (Fingers are crossed.)


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

stack em up said:


> Very interesting. Wonder how the Beef Checkoff works in Russia.... Probably about as well as it does here.


(bad Russian accent on)... In Russia, checkoff not of beef, checkoff beef YOU!

Yeah wish I could get my money back. Did send in for a refund on the cotton checkoff years ago and jumped through the hoops to get a refund. Let the end users advertise their own damn product! We farmers are wholesalers for the most part!

You don't see steel or plastic companies paying a "checkoff" to the big automakers for every pound of steel or plastic they put in their automobiles to 'advertise' them, do you?? Why should farmers be any different? Just a total ripoff IMHO.

BTW... in Russia, it's not the beef checkoff-- it's called the "Chekov"... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------

